# Table Apple Store (ou équivalence)



## Find3r (21 Avril 2014)

Salut à tous,

Je dois changer mon bureau prochainement et je me suis dit : _Et si j'allais acheter une table semblable à celles des Apple Store_ ! Bon, problème, j'ai cru comprendre au travers des forums américains que c'était "_*BCJ Furniture manufactured by Fetzers*_", mais je ne sais pas trop où trouver ce modèle 

Alors si quelqu'un connaît un site ou un magasin pour acheter ce modèle (ou dans le cas échéant, quelque chose qui y ressemble  ) ?
(Ou encore un destockage d'Apple Store )








Bonne soirée


----------



## Vinalys (21 Décembre 2014)

Le sujet date un peu mais je me permet de le remonter pour savoir si tu as trouvé une solution ou si quelqu'un en sait un plus depuis ?

Je cherche exactement la même chose


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2014)

Ben une table "normale et une scie cloche...,


----------



## subsole (21 Décembre 2014)

6,5 Meters x 1,2mx1,2m 

Je te laisse découvrir le prix.


----------



## Vinalys (21 Décembre 2014)

Je cherche pas quelque chose d'aussi grand. Une table en 180 c'est largement suffisant


----------

